
Anyone know of cheaper alternatives to Hostgator? - augustin1989
I&#x27;ve been using hostgator for a long time now and was wondering if there were any cheaper alternatives. I&#x27;m hosting a simple wordpress blog.
======
tux
If its only wordpress blog why not use wordpress.com ?

Here is a nice infograph with more info; [http://www.wpbeginner.com/beginners-
guide/self-hosted-wordpr...](http://www.wpbeginner.com/beginners-guide/self-
hosted-wordpress-org-vs-free-wordpress-com-infograph/?display=wide)

------
jomazu
I recommend A Small Orange. I use their shared and VPS hosting service. Very
reliable, affordable and customer centric. Link:
[https://asmallorange.com/](https://asmallorange.com/)

------
ranjithdsm
I host my website at amazon aws.

Try amazon aws and you will get a free 12 months hosting.

------
Rottweiler
[https://www.hostmonster.com/](https://www.hostmonster.com/)

